# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  Зачем вы даете жизнь ?

## DeTaOO

Вот собственно интересно.
Вы наверное не дети и видите всю неидеализированность окружающего мира. Порой часто страдаете от него из-за вашей несовместимости с ним.
Бывает что у вас временное счастье. Бывает конечно.
А так постоянное отсуствие смысла жизни и возможность все потерять.

Вот и собственно вопрос, почему нынче *ПОВИДАВШИЕ ЖИЗНЬ* рожают детей, когда часто думали о суициде и сами себе 
*не желали* жизни. Причем вас возможно многих остерегало от суицида- боязнь причинить боль своим родственникам.
Так бы суицидников стало бы *горааздо* больше.

Т.е выши же родители это, если можно так выразиться,
ваши хозяева, те, кто держат вас на "поводке" не пуская в небытие...
Посути дела они обязуют вас жить с момента рождения, без вашего согласия.

Так почему же эту ошибку вы повторяете, рожаете детей ?
Или вы так уверенны что сможете оградить их защитной ширмой
от всех страшных реалей жизни ?
Скорее биологическое влечение и отсуствие мозгов приводят к этому.
Как же может быть человечество и тупо, если предпочитает инстинкт здравому смыслу.

Продолжаем дисскуссию.

----------


## taggart

DeTaOO, без обид, тебе сколько лет?

Как говорил, очень симпатичный мне "Майор", из одного фильма - "приходит время когда осознаешь *РЕАЛЬНЫЕ* ценности".

----------


## DeTaOO

*teggart*- я не исключаю что некоторые и осознают.
Некоторые нет.
И на вопрос "Зачем жить", многий человек имеющий семью в 30-40 лет отвечает, "А Х.З.". Брак по залету в прямом смысле этого слова.
Я конечно понимаю если бы пара действительно задалась целью родить ребенка, при этом они бы точно знали(по моему биохим исследования), сейчас есть хорошие, что ребенок родится *ХОТЯ БЫ* без проблем со здоровьем. Представили полную возможность социального развития его в будущем.

PS: *teggart* Тема больше философская, а не какой то призыв.
И какова проблема "Высших ценностей" в Африканских странах ?
Где нормальные условия для ребенка впринципе создать невозможно,
и племенные родители, более менее подвергнувшиеся влиянию цивилизации, нет мысли о том что он может мучительно умиреть от какой небудь болезни ?
Будто нынче эти родители первобытные ?

Я не говорю про Россию. А про людей вообще.
И еще раз повторюсь, тема философская, а не призыв.

----------


## DeTaOO

PS: Я конечно сейчас могу услышать что моральных ценностей много, для каждого они свои, и только в определенном возрасте их понимаеш.
В малом возрасте понятие моральных ценностей- неподвластность сознания.

Но вот все же вопрос актуален.
Вот над чем таким "высоким и моральным", ИМЕННО В КАВЫЧКАХ, думает нынче молодая пара когда планирует ребенка ?
По моему сначало ребеночка заделают, а уж потом как следствие приходится жениться.

А потом глазки такие у обоих "А может аборт ? :shock:  " 
И многие тут вспоминают свои *ВЫСШИЕ* Моральные ценности.
Жизнь это высшая моральная ценность. Мы не имеем право ее лишать.
А потом в итоге нередкая семья держится на идее данной ценности.
До тех пор пока ребенок не родится они говорят- жизнь выше всего.
В итоге из-за неподготовленности(низкая зарплата, низкий нравственный уровень родителей, и тд) ребенок начинает страдать.
===========================================
Ну да ладно, возьмем другой аспект.
Предположим родители высокого достатка. Ребенок не голодает.
Даже есть элементы хорошего воспитания.
(Про таких говорят=хорошая семья)
Вот ребеночек вырос и пошел в первый класс.
Родители даже не удосужились узнать "какой контенгент" в данной школе. Они лишь только рады событию- ПОШЕЛ В ПЕРВЫЙ КЛАСС.
А то что там в школе была постоянная ТРАВЛЯ личности,
не только одного этого ребенка, а вообще всех детей младших парралелей(со стороны старшекласников была травля), этого никто не знал. И когда этого ребенка переводили в другую школу, из за таких крутых психологических рубцов, психолог даже говорит родителям.
Ваш ребенок умственно отсталый все по этому.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
В ИТОГЕ СЕЙЧАС С ВАМИ ОБЩАЕТСЯ ТОТ ЖЕ РЕБЕНОК,
КОТОРЫЙ УСПЕШНО ОКОНЧИЛ ШКОЛУ, где БЫЛ НОРМАЛЬНЫЙ КОНТЕНГЕНТ ЛЮДЕЙ. И КОТОРЫЙ УЧИТСЯ НА 2 КУРСЕ СТОЛИЧНОГО ВУЗА. ПО ФИЗИКО-МАТЕМАтич специальности.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Так простите, а где элементарные расчеты, и попытки родителей
заслонить ребенка за хоть маленькую ширмочку суровых реалей жизни ? Родители естественно нормальные не желают зла, но все же,
почему они это упустили.

----------


## DeTaOO

Только не надо говорить- мальчик, у тебя детское чувство обиды еще осталось и тд и тп.
Мне лично кажется что многие *Живут абсолютно не думая*,
живут сегодняшним днем, радуются жизни.
А когда *наделали делов* вот тогда и придумывают способ именно бежать к этим так называемым моральным ценностям.
Даже Библия подтверждает эти самые моральные ценности.

"Не убей например".
Человечек родился. Плевать что родители не были хотя бы на 40% готовы к его появлению, но то что они сохранили жизнь, считается правельным поступком.

Т.к, на мой взгляд, мы натянули на себя маску этих моральных ценностей и религий, и сами того не понимаем что работаем по древнейшему самовнушению.
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Прошу в данной теме не высказывать цитаты из литературных произведений, а излагать именно свои мысли.[/b]

----------


## DeTaOO

Может быть я слегка отошел от первоначальной темы
"Зачем вы создаете жизнь" но смысл тот же.

На мой взгляд- проблема ВРЕМЕННОГО видения мира в розовом цвете.
Так назовем период счастья влюбленности.
Как говориться "Любовь пришла- Каникулы у разума ".

Но вот этот период может и пройти.
И лишь не многие во время любви могут сохранять здравость ума и рассудка, а значит и видеть мир таким, какой он есть,
без розового светофильтра на сознании.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Так причиной является: ЛЮБОВЬ ?
(Типичное чувство(химия и ничего духовного за ней в этом мире)).
PSPSPS: Я лично любил и влюблен. Но всеравно вижу и осознаю.
Как не странно.

----------


## DeTaOO

Так в чем смысл *СОЗДАНИЯ НОВОЙ ЖИЗНИ*, если для вас мир жесток ???
Вот на этот вопрос хочу получить разные точки зрения. Просто интересно.

Хочется послушать именно ваши мнения на этот вопрос.
ЗАЧЕМ СОЗДАВАТЬ ЖИЗНЬ.
И именно ваши мнения, личные, а не общепринятые. :wink:

----------


## DeTaOO

SORRY что всех не предупредил смысл своего собственного вопроса.
А то подумаете еще черт знает что обо мне.



```
МНЕ НУЖНО ВАШЕ МНЕНИЕ НА  ЭТОТ СЧЕТ т.к ХОЧУ
ПОСПОРИТЬ НАД КОЕ КАКИМИ СЛОВАМИ ПРЕПОДА ПО ЭТИКЕ НАШЕГО УНИВЕРА&#40;КАФЕДРА ФИЛОСОФИИ&#41;. 
ТАК СКАЗАТЬ НА СЭССИИ ПОКАЗАТЬ ЗНАНИЕ, ПУСТЬ ДАЖЕ НЕ ПО БИЛЕТУ, И ОРИГИНАЛЬНУЮ ТОЧКУ ЗРЕНИЯ НА ВЕСЬМА ЗАГАДОЧНЫЙ ВОПРОС. ВОТ.
```

----------


## Raz1el

> Вот и собственно вопрос, почему нынче ПОВИДАВШИЕ ЖИЗНЬ рожают детей, когда часто думали о суициде и сами себе 
> не желали жизни


 Может они думают,что их ребенок сможет прожить жизнь лучше чем они(родаки)...

----------


## DeTaOO

Ну да. Есть у хороших родителей такое желание.
Но к сожаление зачастую только желание, а не возможность.

----------


## PutnikSmerti

> Вот и собственно вопрос, почему нынче ПОВИДАВШИЕ ЖИЗНЬ рожают детей, когда часто думали о суициде и сами себе 
> не желали жизни
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Может они думают,что их ребенок сможет прожить жизнь лучше чем они(родаки)...


 скорее не думают, а мечтают.

планирование семьи -- очень сложный аспект жизни, для этого нужно очень много времени, физ-их и интеллектуальных сил.

короче как обычно, хотят жизни, а получается продолжение рода с потерей(да-да) личности в обществе.

так...
"Так в чем смысл СОЗДАНИЯ НОВОЙ ЖИЗНИ, если для вас мир жесток ???"
не совсем мир, скорее так есть. мир как мир, но вот то, что мы соприкасаемся с этим миром, -- другое.
наше бытие-в-мире зависит от бытия-в-себе, отсель появляются всякие казусы. короче нах)

смыслообразование зависит от хода развития культуры, различных норм, человека и т.п., смысл берется из НИЧТО, т.е. если более грубо, то смысла нет. ну а то, что мир жесток и т.п., не новость, но есть же и радости в нем)))

смыслов то уймы, к примеру мой возможный смысл))) "вырастить философа и/или писателя и/или психолога и/или т.п., в конечном счете --  уход от плебейства" потянет?)))

----------


## PutnikSmerti

эмм, аспектов много... вот некоторые:

О ребенке и браке

 Есть у меня вопрос к тебе, брат мой; точно некий лот, бросаю я этот вопрос в твою душу, чтобы знать, как глубока она.
 Ты молод и желаешь ребенка и брака. Но я спрашиваю тебя: настолько ли ты человек, чтобы иметь право желать ребенка?
 Победитель ли ты, преодолел ли ты себя самого, повелитель ли чувств, господин ли своих добродетелей? Так спрашиваю я тебя.
 Или в твоем желании говорят зверь и потребность? Или одиночество? Или разлад с самим собою?
 Я хочу, чтобы твоя победа и твоя свобода страстно желали ребенка. Живые памятники должен ты строить своей победе и своему освобождению.
 Дальше себя должен ты строить. Но сперва ты должен сам быть построен прямоугольно в отношении тела и души.
 Не только вширь должен ты расти, но и ввысь! Да поможет тебе в этом сад супружества!
 Высшее тело должен ты создать, начальное движение, самокатящееся колесо - созидающего должен ты создать.
 Брак - так называю я волю двух создать одного, который больше создавших его. Глубокое уважение друг перед другом называю я браком, как перед хотящими одной и той же воли.
 Да будет это смыслом и правдой твоего брака. Но то, что называют браком многое множество, эти лишние, - ах, как назову я его?
 Ах, эта бедность души вдвоем! Ах, эта грязь души вдвоем! Ах, это жалкое довольство собою вдвоем!
 Браком называют они все это; и они говорят, будто браки их заключены на небе.
 Ну что ж, я не хочу этого неба лишних людей! Нет, не надо мне их, этих спутанных небесною сетью зверей!
 Пусть подальше останется от меня Бог, который, прихрамывая, идет благословлять то, чего он не соединял!
 Не смейтесь над этими браками! У какого ребенка нет оснований плакать из-за своих родителей?
 Достойным казался мне этот человек и созревшим для смысла земли; но когда я увидел его жену, земля показалась мне домом для умалишенных.
 Да, я хотел бы, чтобы земля дрожала в судорогах, когда святой сочетается с гусыней.
 Один вышел, как герой, искать истины, а в конце добыл он себе маленькую наряженную ложь. Своим браком называет он это.
 Другой был требователен в общении и разборчив в выборе. Но одним разом испортил он на все разы свое общество: своим браком называет он это.
 Третий искал служанки с добродетелями ангела. Но одним разом стал он служанкою женщины, и теперь ему самому надо бы стать ангелом.
 Осторожными находил я всех покупателей, и у всех у них были хитрые глаза. Но жену себе даже хитрейший из них умудряется купить в мешке.
 Много коротких безумств - это называется у вас любовью. И ваш брак, как одна длинная глупость, кладет конец многим коротким безумствам.
 Ваша любовь к жене и любовь жены к мужу - ах, если бы могла она быть жалостью к страдающим и сокрытым богам! Но почти всегда два животных угадывают друг друга.
 И даже ваша лучшая любовь есть только восторженный символ и болезненный пыл. Любовь - это факел, который должен светить вам на высших путях.
 Когда-нибудь вы должны будете любить дальше себя! Начните же учиться любить! И оттого вы должны были испить горькую чашу вашей любви.
 Горечь содержится в чаше даже лучшей любви: так возбуждает она тоску по сверхчеловеку, так возбуждает она жажду в тебе, созидающем!
 Жажду в созидающем, стрелу и тоску по сверхчеловеку - скажи, брат мой, такова ли твоя воля к браку?
 Священны для меня такая воля и такой брак. --
 Так говорил Заратустра.

Ницше

 О рождении.
Будущей матери в наставление.


Дети рождаются не для того, чтобы страдать по вине родителей. Суть моего повествования – предотвратить бессмысленное повторение одних и тех же ситуаций, где несчастными остаются дети, указать, наконец, на ту ответственность, что имеет мать перед будущим своим ребенком. Спросить: «Зачем?».

Первейший вопрос, который требует своего разрешения, есть: стоит ли продолжать человеческий род и если да, то с какой целью. Самоубийство по отношению к рождению есть вторичное. Если бы не было жизни, не было и самоубийств.

Мать задумывается о смысле своего приобретения обычно post factum, по свершению дела. Попытайтесь отчетливо представить цель, с которой вы замыслили это предприятие. Художник, например перед тем, как написать полотно, имеет в своей голове замысел, понятие о творении. Обычно говорят: «я рожаю потому, что все рожают, и так было всегда». Но это не цель, а уподобление большинству, что philosopher называют das Man.

Государственная машина не терпит вопроса: «зачем рожать детей», он для нее лишен смысла. Государству нужны солдаты, кирпич для кладки стен. Вот поэтому все подобные заявления и расцениваются отрицательно.

Какая может быть цель в размножении? Нам, которые на себе ощутили диссонанс, и отчуждение от мира кажется, что рождение и жизнь – это зло. И тем сильнее это зло, когда сознаешь его. Ведь рождение по существу есть условие моей смерти, а с ней и страдания; равным образом и условие моего самоубийства. Вы скажете, что в природе существует скрытая телеология. Возможно, но какое отношение это имеет к нам?

Посмотрите, как шаток этот мир и положение человека в нем. Земля находится в космосе, и любое космическое тело достаточных размеров уничтожит ее без следа. Кроме того, человек подвержен действию стихий: наводнения, ураганы, землетрясения, извержения вулканов уносили во все века бесчисленное количество жизней. Своих детей вы обрекаете на существование, которое в любой момент может быть прервано внезапной катастрофой. А если стихия извне и миновала, то внутренний червь не меньше точит человека изнутри.

Все подвержено случайности и мы живем наудачу в этом мире? Вам нравится испытывать судьбу?

Нет числа язвам и бедам человека. Перед тем как рожать, пройдитесь по больницам с неизлечимыми и инвалидами, зайдите в морг, посмотрите, сколько людей умерло насильственной смертью; загляните в подворотни, где ютится беднота без надежды на завтрашний день, задумайтесь, сколько уродов и неполноценных рождается «благодаря» похоти родителей. Сколько жизней подмял под себя злой рок и это ничему не учит людей. Колесо сансары вертится, наматывая на себя людские страдания и души, но мы не в силах остановить его, это зло.

Жизнь есть страдание? Нравится любоваться чужим страданием?

Знаете ли вы цель, с коей движется этот мир, если нет, то зачем плодитесь в нем? Неужели бесцелие так притягательно для вас, что вы хотите множить и множить его? Раз так, доброго пути, только не жалуйтесь на судьбу.

Что бы вы ни решили, помните, что вы ответственны за свое дитя, и обязаны дать ему такую любовь, которая ему подобает. И эта любовь должна вертеться не на языке, а воплощаться в жизни. Что толку от мнимой любви?

Что вы будете делать, когда ваше дитя заболеет суицидом? Бывают неизлечимые случаи. А эвтаназия еще не маячит за горизонтом.

Страшное ли преступление – аборт? Только без истерик, прошу вас. По мне не страшнее жизни. Стоит ли так мучаться? Лучше жить аскетом.

Если плоть ваша источена болезнями, а в жизни ничего нет, кроме старой берданки, не стоит передавать детям такое незавидное наследство. Кому хочется от рождения быть больным и жить в нищете? Умрите в гордом одиночестве.

Если вы сделали первый шаг, т.е. родили дитя, а об остальном не задумались, то грош цена вам, вы не краше животного, которое в периоды половой активности ищет партнера для сношения без разбора, не задумываясь о будущем.

Муки родов: рождение предваряет боль роженицы, слезы и крики младенца предваряют будущую жизнь. Что можно сказать об этом?

Напоследок я вспомню о христианском боге, этом обличителе злых сердец, который с наивным оптимизмом говорит: «Плодитесь и размножайтесь». Сейчас он, наверное, сгорает от нетерпения ввергнуть в ад очередного самоубийцу, о блаженнейший из херувимов.
Не отчаивайтесь, братья, я пришел сказать благую весть: христианский бог умер...умер от стыда за содеянное.

Таким богохульникам бог посылает проклятие, скажете вы. Пусть так, но что толку в таком боге, который отвечает проклятием на крики и слезы?

Что я слышу, меня уже упрекают в бездушии. А не бездушны ли вы, живородящие? 

http://www.pagesofpain.narod.ru/o_rozdenii.htm

----------


## fucka rolla

> "Так в чем смысл СОЗДАНИЯ НОВОЙ ЖИЗНИ, если для вас мир жесток ???"


 может если наполнить жестокий мир жизнью он станет лучше....

----------


## Аска

Признаюсь, не читала все эти большие посты.
Но выскажусь)
Вопрос очень спорный, конечно. И, поразмыслив, я поняла, что я детей хочу, и если я когда-нибудь смогу родить, это будет для меня большим счастьем.
Но я смотрю на маленькую племянницу 8ми месяцев. Я представляю себе ее через лет эдак 17-20 с мыслями о суициде.
И тогда кажется, что уж лучше вообще не давать жизнь человечку, чем создать еще одну несчестную душу.

----------


## stre10k

я вот тут задумался недавно... когда у меня будет сын я хотел бы чтобы его жизнь была счастливой (ну естественно).... но сам вижу, что если бы у меня была счастливая жизнь я был бы овощем... был бы как все, тупым позитивным бараном в розовых очках.. был бы тем, кого сейчас ненавижу за грязь в его душе... ну дык выходит, чтож мне теперь усложнять жизнь сыну? и что ж теперь благодарить родителей за все говно которое они мне слили в жизнь? абсурд...

----------


## XXL

Не знаю, что там думает Ницше или другие компетентные товарищи, я могу сосласться только на свой пример. Моей дочери 10 месяцев, тяжело с ней приходится, ужас как, иной раз думаю, что лучше вообще не жить, чем так проводить день за днем и месяц за месяцем. Видимо, не создана я для материнства, но сейчас уже поздно рефлексировать на эту тему.

А родила ее под давлением родственников, сама детей никогда не хотела, но надеялась, что могу с рождением ребенка обрести смысл в жизни (увы, этого не случилось). Дочь на меня совсем не похожа, а муж и другая родня суицидными мыслями не страдает, поэтому у ребенка есть все шансы вырасти вполне жизнелюбиым существом.

----------


## Pain

*PutnikSmerti* Ницше я прочтала всего от корки до корки..... Думала я одна такая сумашедшая... :lol: 



> *stre10k*... ну дык выходит, чтож мне теперь усложнять жизнь сыну?


  Она и без твоего вмешательства будет сложной....

Лично моё мнение по этой теме... мне почти 25 и детей я не хочу....и их появление в планы на ближайшие года 3-4 не входит... по "залёту" у  меня детей точно не будет.... Может мне к психиатору надо, но дети у меня вообще никаких эмоций не вызывают, мне паралельно.....

----------


## XXL

Если не хочешь, то лучше не надо, и тебе, и ребенку будет только хуже, если он родится вопреки твоему желанию...

----------


## Anubis

> не понимаю вообще откуда у людей это желание -- заводить детей...


 А откуда у людей такое желание - пойти потрахацца? Все оттуда же, инстинкты-с. Матушке-природе скажите спасибо. У кого-то инстинкты мощнее, у кого-то слабее, с возрастом это тоже меняется.

----------


## fucka rolla

В Британии беременные девушки-подростки специально начинают курить, в надежде, что их ребенок будет меньшего размера и роды пройдут не так болезненно. Откуда взялась такая безумная гипотеза, никто не знает, однако дискуссии, проведенные министром здравоохранения Кэролин Флинт с экспертами в области здравоохранения и молодыми мамами, показали, что подобный метод среди британской молодежи весьма распространен.

Мисс Флинт предупредила девушек, что следование такому методу как минимум бесполезно, так как мнение, что рожать большого ребенка больнее, чем маленького, просто миф. "Очень важно, что мы стали понимать, почему готовящиеся стать мамами не начинают вести здоровый образ жизни, - говорит мисс Флинт. – Теперь мы знаем, каких вопросов стоит коснуться в первую очередь. Рождение ребенка с меньшим весом не является менее болезненным. Единственный способ устранить боль – это родить. А курение здесь ничем не поможет". 

Как показывают исследования, в Великобритании каждая десятая беременная женщина курит. А у курящих мам, как известно, большая вероятность выкидыша, рождения недоношенного ребенка или ребенка с неполноценным весом. Таким образом, около 400 малышей в год умирают еще в утробе или сразу после рождения из-за никотиновой привычки их матерей. Примечательно, что среди девушек от 20 лет и младше намного чаще встречаются курящие, чем в возрастной категории от 35 лет. 

Королевский колледж акушерок (RCM) уже начал проводить специальные занятия для будущих мам с целью разубедить их в том, что курение поможет им безболезненно родить. Опытные акушерки убеждают девушек, что только здоровое питание и упражнения могут облегчить роды, ссылаясь на то, что нет ни одного доказательства, что рост и вес ребенка влияет на болевые ощущения при родах. 

По материалам Daily Mail 


и чего это? шняга какая та......бредня редкостная...... давая жизнь всё равно думают о себе......

----------


## Макс

Человеку свойственно думать о себе... Согласись что было бы гораздо странее если бы они гибли ради своих неродившихся детей?  :Smile:

----------


## fucka rolla

эт скорее тносися к теме *что бы вы хотели прежде , чем умрете?*=)
да почему странно? 
может они хотели б завести детей, но не смогли по непонятной причине.....бесплодие или нехватка времени у карьеристов или еще че нить......переж смертью та мала ли о чем думают. о детех та тоже вполне вероятно......как о том, чтобы наполнило их жизнь смыслом, но в связи с неимением  онных не смогло....
но тут тоже эгоизмом пахнет.....не кому та жизь дать, а свою смыслом наполнить....

----------


## Gloomy_girl

Почему рожают?! Да потому, что от секса дети случаются, несмотря на супер мега современные контрацептивы; как говорится бессилие науки против случая. У меня многие знакомые в свои 19-20 лет таким образом обрели "брачное счастье"  :Big Grin:  
А в более старшем возрасте из за мнения окружающих: "как же тебе уже 25-30 пора семью детей заводить"

----------


## GanibaL

> Почему рожают?! Да потому, что от секса дети случаются, несмотря на супер мега современные контрацептивы; как говорится бессилие науки против случая. У меня многие знакомые в свои 19-20 лет таким образом обрели "брачное счастье"


    Твой долг был ознакомить их с "послезачаточной контрацепцией"  :Smile:  .
 Аптека рулИт

----------


## Антонина

Мне было лет двенадцать, когда я поняла, что детей не люблю. Не люблю, в смысле, не умиляюсь, не впадаю в раж. Отношусь как ко взрослым.

Но у меня три младших брата и двемладшие сестры, плюс куча двоюродных. Я привыкла к постоянной гопе малых детей. И для меня всегда было естественным, что когда-то я рожу кучу детей. Первый раз залетела в 15 - выкидыш. Второй раз в 18 - опять выкидыш. Третий раз - в 19, пришлось делать аборт из-за показаний. Но если бы я могла, я ребенка бы родила. Хоть когда. Ребенок для меня - это не смысл жизни, это просто инстинкт и потребность. И, конечно, не один, а двое как минимум. 

Я подчиняюсь своим инстинктам пить, кушать, трахаццо и размножаццо. И мне это никогда не мешало.

----------


## [Nikto-x4h0r]

Хотел рассказать вот мое видение...но тут товарищ с Ницше опередил. 

Шел сегодня по улице - увидел ребенка (девочку) лет 4-6 с игрушечной колясочкой, в которой лежала кукла малыша. Зачем ребенку еще 'ребенок'???. Вспомнил себя в этом возрасте - тож были там всякие пупсики, чундрики....нет ну конечно пистолеты тоже были, но это потом уже. Вот вам и ответ - инстинкт материнства 'прошит' в нас. Если понять сложно - просто возьмите за 'априори' чтоли.

Косательно Ницше. До слов не вспомю, но в 'Ecce Homo' о своем отце Фридрих говорил следующее: "мой отец был скорее хорошим воспомининаем о жизни, чем самой жизнью" (отец был католическим священником). В Австрии его кляли Антихрастом, в Европе читали порой даже из-под полы. В письме своему другу, немецкому музыванту Петеру Гасту, Ницше писал что христианство "Это лучший кусок идеальной жизни, какой мне по-настоящему довелось узнать: я устремился вслед за ним чуть не с пеленок, и, думаю, никогда не предавал его в сердце своем". Думаю, если и есть то место, которое смерть скрывает от нас своей шалью, там отец горд за своего сына.

Быть может дело то не только в 'инстинкте'...

----------


## Макс

> ]Хотел рассказать вот мое видение...но тут товарищ с Ницше опередил. 
> 
> Шел сегодня по улице - увидел ребенка (девочку) лет 4-6 с игрушечной колясочкой, в которой лежала кукла малыша. Зачем ребенку еще 'ребенок'???. Вспомнил себя в этом возрасте - тож были там всякие пупсики, чундрики....нет ну конечно пистолеты тоже были, но это потом уже. Вот вам и ответ - инстинкт материнства 'прошит' в нас. Если понять сложно - просто возьмите за 'априори' чтоли.


 Это не инстинкт материнства, это подражательство родителям, желание "быть как взрослые".

----------


## Nalinana *=)

Сейчас поколение *детей перестройки*... У всех проблемная жизнь...
На мой взгляд в этом полколении есть з типа людей: 
1. люди с вечными детскими обидами (к примеру самая распространенная
это не полноценная семья, отсутствие одного из родителей)
2. озлобленность на всё и вся (за свои детские обиды)
3. люди, которые пытаются понять (не злиться и не обижаться, потому что уже не дети... уже пережили это...)
Так вот этот 3-ий тип как раз, возможно, и родит счастливых детей, либо не родит вообще, т.к. многое понимают, порой даже слишком... И если у них будут дети, они всё сделают для их морального воспитания и счастья...
А остальные безответственные скотины! Из-за таких как они и продолжается поколение несчастын, в чём-то ущербных детей!

----------


## Gloomy_girl

> Ребенок для меня - это не смысл жизни, это просто инстинкт и потребность.


 Нда бедный ребенок :? 



> Сейчас поколение *детей перестройки*... У всех проблемная жизнь... 
> На мой взгляд в этом полколении есть з типа людей: 
> 1. люди с вечными детскими обидами (к примеру самая распространенная 
> это не полноценная семья, отсутствие одного из родителей) 
> 2. озлобленность на всё и вся (за свои детские обиды) 
> 3. люди, которые пытаются понять (не злиться и не обижаться, потому что уже не дети... уже пережили это...) 
> Так вот этот 3-ий тип как раз, возможно, и родит счастливых детей, либо не родит вообще, т.к. многое понимают, порой даже слишком... И если у них будут дети, они всё сделают для их морального воспитания и счастья... 
> А остальные безответственные скотины! Из-за таких как они и продолжается поколение несчастын, в чём-то ущербных детей!


 Ну причем тут политические причины и что за странное деление на 3 группы по детским обидам :shock: 
Если даже человек  на что то обижен и озлоблен из этого не следует что он безответственная скотина 8)

----------


## Pain

> Сейчас поколение *детей перестройки*... У всех проблемная жизнь... 
> На мой взгляд в этом полколении есть з типа людей: 
> 1. люди с вечными детскими обидами (к примеру самая распространенная 
> это не полноценная семья, отсутствие одного из родителей) 
> 2. озлобленность на всё и вся (за свои детские обиды) 
> 3. люди, которые пытаются понять (не злиться и не обижаться, потому что уже не дети... уже пережили это...) 
> Так вот этот 3-ий тип как раз, возможно, и родит счастливых детей, либо не родит вообще, т.к. многое понимают, порой даже слишком... И если у них будут дети, они всё сделают для их морального воспитания и счастья... 
> А остальные безответственные скотины! Из-за таких как они и продолжается поколение несчастын, в чём-то ущербных детей!


 Аж обидно стало. Абсолютно с Вами не согласна. По всей видимости, я как раз подхожу по возрасту под определение *дети перестройки* ... Я родилась в 82г. в нормальной полной советской семье, в 91г. мне исполнилось 9 лет, и я не считаю, что с приходом Горбачёва к власти у меня лично началась проблемная жизнь.... В моем окружении в основном люди моего возраста или старше, и это совершенно нормальные психически здоровые люди, у некоторых из них есть семьи, дети...  Ни от одного из них я не слышала каких нить жалоб или сожелений по  поводу несчастного детства в эпоху перестройки.... И у меня тоже нет никах детских обид и какой то там озлобленности на всех и вся и пр. Я считаю что у  меня было счастливое, местами совковое :lol:  детство... 
P/S Моя знакомая работает в ПДН - отдел по делам несовершеннолетних, я наслушалась от неё такого, что у меня волосы на голове зашевелились... вот мне интересно что из них (тем кому сейчас по 11л.) вырастит?

----------


## Nalinana *=)

*Gloomy_girl*
*Pain*
 Это лично моё мнение... спорить с вами не буду... И я не о политике, а о разрушенных судьбах...
Можно просто в пример взять разбитые семьи... 
Вы, конечно, думайте как знаете, и мне не мешайте... Просили мнение... держите...

----------


## 7ГодПоВрачам

*Nalinana *=)*
А я согласен, я родился в 88г и в 95 окунулись в такую нищету, что вспоминать страшно. У меня мать инженер и отец строитель. А какое чудо было в период с 99-2001 как раз после дефолта-не передать. Да те кто вырос в Москве этого не знают, даже в Питере жить легче чем в остальной России.
Ах да по-поводу детей, лично я как раз больше всего злюсь на родков, что дали жизнь-этот бесценный дар. Вот только защитить ни от социума, ни от элементарной бедности не смогли. Зато я вырос с одной лишь целью в этой жизни-деньги, без остального прожить можно, а без денег увы. Врачи дорого стоят, а вырости здоровым при недостатке витаминов не вышло.

----------


## taggart

*pulsewave*
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%94%...BE%D0%B4%D0%B0 восполняй пробелы ))).

---

85г. Никаких обид. Конечно же, бывали и годы, в детстве, когда жвачка или сервелат были ээ..деликатесами.)) Но так что бы кушать нечего было - слава Богу, не довелось.

А что до проблемной жизни _сейчас_ - так не, всё зае...сь. Всё что надо, что бы ничего не было надо - свобода..действий. Так сказать. И перестройка нам всем, вполне, её предоставила.

----------


## taggart

> в топку... не понятна мне вся эта экономическая хренотень :lol: я имел в виду пост 7ГодПоВрачам.. вроде никакого "чуда что не передать" тогда не ощущал :lol:


 Значит твои родители либо не имели на тот момент значимых сбережений, либо были прозорливы и "правильно" их "хранили" :)

----------


## 7ГодПоВрачам

Хорошо, чудо - это цепь событий в моей семье в период с 99-2001 год.
Жуткая нищета, у матери тогда нашли рак крови, отец начал пить не подетски приходил и "воспитывал". Я почти полностью потерял голос, даже хлеба в ларьке купить стало проблемой. + Начались проблемы с законом, о которых в подробностях просто неохота описывать- и всё из этого во многом вина государства и его политики.

----------


## LiveR

Интересная тема! Детей у меня нет и пока не планирую, но хотелось бы узнать мотивы тех у кого уже есть дети! ЗАЧЕМ? Зачем вы даете жизнь другим?

----------


## Gloomy_girl

Недавно спросила мать: "зачем рожать детей?!"; а она отвечает- "что бы не быть одинокими" Мне это как то не понятно...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

> Интересная тема! Детей у меня нет и пока не планирую, но хотелось бы узнать мотивы тех у кого уже есть дети! ЗАЧЕМ? Зачем вы даете жизнь другим?


 Ну ведь тебе кто то подарил жизнь, воспитал, поставил на ноги, дак будь же любезен сделать тоже самое для кого то.

----------


## LiveR

> Ну ведь тебе кто то подарил жизнь, воспитал, поставил на ноги, дак будь же любезен сделать тоже самое для кого то.


  Вот так вот одним ударом и в нок-аут  :Big Grin:   Значит ты хочешь сказать, что рождение ребёнка - это как бы отдать долг? Честно: у меня были более идеализированные мысли по этому поводу.
На мой взгляд, этот мир состоит из людей "имеющих" и людей "имеемых". А мне не очень хочется продолжать род "имеемых", в чьих, "по счастливой случайности", рядах я оказался  :Embarrassment: ops:
Что поделаешь... Из моего "котелка" ещё не выпарился до конца максимализм  :Big Grin:

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Да. В этой жизни ты либо жертва, либо охотник. Выбирай. И если ты родился в стае жертв, то тебе легче стать охотником.

----------


## LiveR

*Волк-Одиночка* Ага! Дело за малым: пробиться к власти и грести ведром килобаксы  :Big Grin:  
Кстати, не подскажешь как?

----------


## сашок

если отбросить эволюционные инстинкты и общественное самосознание-
то дети - это бесценный подарок небес ("или каво вам угодно"),
источник радости и светлых чувств - праздник жизни , с которым мало что сравнится.
возможности ... чувтсва... любовь.

пс. сам еще не...

----------


## LiveR

> пц какой охнный подарок :?


 Это точно. У меня детей нет, но с тобой согласен.

----------


## Freezer2007

дети - подарок ток тогда ,когда ты к ним готов, в остальных случаях,это скорее медленное и очень мучительное самоубийство.

----------


## sensuality

детей рожать если ты его очень хочешь и сможешь ему дать всё знание, деньги и многое другое что дитя захочет) а если так подумать все родители отыгрываются на детях вот если у родителей было тежёлое детство чего либо не хватал например ласку и если с ними были родители строги то потом и родители будут на нас отыгрываться а потом и мы родим для того что бы на наших детях отыграться или дать им всё всё что они захотят но тогда мы детей разбалуем и из этого создания всёравно получится чудовище) ещё.детей все рожают типа долг типа один кто-то из родителей очень хотел потом при ребёнке говорят это твой ребёнок будто один из родителей не хотел дитя на этот всет пускать тогда лучше и не рожать чтоб не было токой фигни что бы дети потом не слышали таких слов. Они же всётаки обижаются на родителей и после этого из детей можем получиться бесчувственный человек

----------


## blooddrakon

Для многих дети всего-лишь способ исправить свои ошибки, просто человек в осознании того что он не вечен, порождает себе подобного в надежде что созданное из плоти и крови его, это продолжение его самого, и многие родители совершенно не принимают факта что их дети могут выбрать что-то отличное от их собственного выбора, и не способны понять что их дети независимые уникальные создания, ведь смысл рождения детей чтобы они могли пройти свой собственный путь, и принести в мир какой-то свой новый смысл. 
Я четко для себя решил, что не заведу детей пока не буду точно уверен что смогу дать им достойное счастливое детство и воспитать их должным образом чтобы из них получились честные порядочные люди, но при этом достаточно независимые  чтобы иметь свой взгляд на вещи даже если он не всегда будет совпадать с моим.

----------


## LiveR

*blooddrakon*, согласен с тобой! Только вот при таком раскладе мне кажется, что детей у меня не будет.

----------


## Вивьен

В очередной раз задумалась над этим вопросом. Ну действительно, зачем рожать, когда у самой куча нерешенных проблем, со здоровьем, материальных, психологических.? На самом деле для меня это был шанс. Шанс начать новую жизнь, где меня хотя бы один человечек будет любить, ждать, нуждаться во мне. И ни разу не было мысли об аборте. Ни разу не пожалела о том, что родила. Единственное, что поменяла бы тогда - не вышла бы замуж. Вот уже что нужно запретить категорически, так это браки по залету. Большая часть разводов приходится именно на такие залетные браки. 
Не сказала бы, что такие как я обрекают своих детей на страдания и повторение своих судеб. Все зависит от целей родителей и от способов их достижения.  
А вообще все мы эгоисты. И каждый думает в первую очередь о себе. И выбор каждый делает для себя в первую очередь.

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

Очень интересная тема. Во многом согласна с *blooddrakon*
Попытаюсь более менее ясно выразить свой взгляд на данное.
Ребенок - это по истине серьезный шаг  :!: . Ты даешь миру нового человека, подготавливаешь его. А никак не создаешь себе отраду, направление для сублимации своей собственной энергии, надежду для спасения своей собственной жизни, брака и пр :?  При решении завести ребенка надо быть готовым к поистине обширной ответственности, быть готовым не только к кормлению кашей и смене пеленок, но и к взрослению и становлению человека, которому ты дал жизнь.
_Лично я_, не собираюсь заводить детей. Не готова ко многим аспектам (особенно более чем десяток лет посвятить человеку), а самое главное, не готова брать такую ответственность.

Но зато я не беспокоюсь за такие семьи, как эта (пример знакомых). Молодая пара (по 26-27), живущая не первый и не второй год вместе, долгое время работая, крепко встали на ноги и сейчас хотят завести ребенка. В виду не особо понятных проблем со здоровьем одного из, проли уже ряд дорогостоящих диагностик, и сейчас не жалеют тысячи и более рублей для благополучного планирования удачных зачатия, родов и появления здорового ребенка.

----------


## Anathema666666

Я не возьму на себя такую отвтетсвенноть . Хотя если честно то было бы хорошо . Дети круто конечно. Ты даешь кому то жизнь , это всегда респект. Ты даешь шанс. Не факт что ребенок будет несчастным и думать о су. Для меня су и счастье вообще не связаны. Я счастливый . Но я убью себя , когда придет время. Да и вообще сам вопрос меня убивает ? Зачем вы даете жизнь? Блёёёёёёёёё........... даже туда со своим смыслом лезут .......  :evil:

----------


## Вивьен

Бритни Булгакова
Если бы каждая пара занималась планированием, то мы давно бы вымерли как вид. 
Но и это не главное, почему планирование и готовность до зачатия нести ответственность. Примером могу служить я. Мое рождение планировали, тщательно готовились не один год. А что в итоге? Детство и часть юности в диких страданиях, в полном непонимании и нежелании понимать со стороны родных, в постоянных скандалах и постоянных мыслях о су. Хотя может быть благодаря этому я стала личностью со своими убеждениями, принципами и моралью. 
Но я уверена, что не хочу такой жизни для своего ребенка. И сейчас делаю все, чтобы она была счастлива, свободна. И это, в большей степени, благодаря ошибкам моих родителей. И именно этих ошибок стараюсь не допускать. И может быть благодаря тому, что мне было плохо в свое время, моя дочь будет счастлива в свое.
Не думаю, что я такая одна. А значит и нельзя всех под одну гребенку грести. Нельзя ставить штамп суицидник=плохой родитель. Хотя бы потому, что и среди жизнелюбов есть оочень плохие родители.

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*Вивьен,* я не ставлю штамп (клеймо и пр), что суицидник=плохой родитель.
Мне просто нелегко понять родителей, которые рожают с лозунгами "ну пусть будет!", "ну залетела, ну рожу!", "надо выполнить долг, чтоб отвяли (и пр)!" и тп

Меня на куски рвет, когда я вижу детишек из дет.домов, бездомных детишек или же при родителях, но при никаких родителях (думаю, вы поймете). А все потому что не были готовы, самим было трудно и пр :? 

P.S. Извиняюсь за небольшой оффтоп!

----------


## Вивьен

А много кто так и рожает. И только около половины из них плохие мамы (хотя не нам судить, кто есть плохая мать). Так что тут не от лозунгов зависит и не от причин побудивших рожать.

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

Возможно.
Просто за живое задевает...Эх

----------


## Вивьен

Задевает, не спорю. И это нагоняет еще большую тоску. Ведь нашим детям на это тоже придется смотреть

----------


## TUSKA

ну написали!!!Без обид.
У кого из вас есть дети?
У меня есть.Да,я родила их для себя.Да,я буду рожать ещё-у меня будет ровно столько детей,сколько я смогу зачать.
Я дам им всё,что смогу.А дальше...отпущу.Суицид?Их судьба.Счастливая  спокойная жизнь?Их судьба.Слава и признание?Их судьба!!
Я даю старт.Я учу пользоваться крыльями(и горшком).Я учу летать(и падать).Если я умру завтра,мои дети всё равно смогут жить.
Может,у вас у всех подряд были плохие родители.
А у всех ли?
Почему мои дети обязательно должны стать СУ?Моя мама-художница,а у меня в этом плане-руки из задницы растут.
СУ не передаётся по наследству.Как и многое другое.
Я не могу сказать,что я родила детей для мук.мало тех,кто счастлив и просто доволен?
Кроме того,когда они ещё барахтаются в животе,сложно как-то пророчить им судьбу.
Мои сыновья,а также все мои последующие дети-независимые от меня личности,не собираюсь делать из них ни гениев,ни слуг.Ни обеспечивателей старости,ни своих убийц.Они пойдут своим путём.
Я родила их,потому что хотела родить.Хотела,чтобы у меня были дети.Я зачала их в любви.Я носила их в любви.Я ждала.Я любила.Я ЛЮБЛЮ.
А мир?От этого никуда не деться.Как не спрятать от них наркотики,так и не спрятать мои яйцеклетки.
Люди рожали и будут рожать.
Я рожала и буду рожать.
Не спорю,может,я плохая мать.Могу дать по жопе,да.Могу заорать.Но не издеваюсь.При этом не одеваю в "От Юдашкина".Я-обыкновенная мать.
И мой муж-обыкновенный отец.Забежать после работы за печеньем для детей за 17 рублей-естественно.За 17,а не за 90.Естественно,а не в напряг.
Я не уверена,что кто-то меня поймёт.
Дети для тех,кто не родил,это:болезненные роды-бессонные ночи-неблагодарная скотина.
Может,мне повезло,но когда они ходят за ручку,копируют взрослых,смеются от души,лопочут и бегают маленькими ножками-это СЧАСТЬЕ.А почему?Потому что так должно быть.Может,просто потому что у меня самые замечательные на свете дети.Здесь.Сейчас.
И мне плевать,что будет потом.

----------


## Висельник

> приходит время когда осознаешь РЕАЛЬНЫЕ ценности


 А для кого то ваши ценности ничего не значат,не правда ли?Я прекрасно все осознаю и не хочу повторять ошибку,как сказано в начальной реплике...

----------


## Висельник

*TUSKA*,и тебя я понимаю.Я,конечно,не отец,до конца не могу сказанное прочувствовать,но понимаю.Но,извини,вот в эти слова,сказанные тобой,поверить мне не получается:



> Суицид?Их судьба.


 Я не верю,что ты так просто их отпустишь.

Кстати,скажи пожалуйста,если не секрет,по сколько им лет,да и какого полу...И сколько вообще-ты ж во множ.числе говоришь. 8)

----------


## TUSKA

> Кстати,скажи пожалуйста,если не секрет,по сколько им лет,да и какого полу...И сколько вообще-ты ж во множ.числе говоришь.


 мальчики-близнецы возраста 1 год и  8 месяцев.Родились в марте 2006 года в Москве.Это самые лучшие дети.И любой родитель говорит то же самое.Я не знаю,как и не могу вот так,на пальцах объяснить,что значит-иметь детей.Не знаю,как у других,но у нас дети желанные,хоть и не вымоленные,но любимые.



> Я не верю,что ты так просто их отпустишь.


 Костьми ложиться не буду.Сами решат-жить или нет.
Ты,наверное,маму первым делом спросил-а не умереть ли?
Я постараюсь объяснить,что,возможно,их ситуация не безвыходна.Постараюсь помочь на основе своего СУ-опыта,но что значит мой опеыт по сравнению с их-уникальным,своим?
Конечно,рано что-то загадывать.
Будем решать проблемы по мере их поступления.
 Сейчас,например,пойдём покакаем.

----------


## Висельник

Покакайте-покакайте...

И все же,мне кажется,ты не можешь себе четко представить ситуацию,что твой ребенок (не приведи боги) хочет покончить собой,так же,как я не могу четко представить ситуацию своего отцовства...
Не загадывай на будущее.Вот я просто не могу представить себе,что если ты их вырастишь и воспитаешь до 16-17 лет,ты их так сравнительно легко отпустишь.

----------


## kesi

В большинстве своем родители стремятся реализовать немного другой инстинкт - инстинкт власти. 
За какую-то кашку-малашку они требуют права всецело распоряжаться его судьбой, они с легкостью готовы сломать ребенку жизнь, испортить здоровье и даже убить, лишь бы утвердить свою волю и свое право на власть над ним. По ящику все чаще идут сюжеты, в которых родители убивают своих детей и даже не раскаиваются - он, мол, нас не слушался, сам виноват, и срок им дают меньший, чем за убийство постороннего человека - вот, печальная истина. 
Иногда, конечно, бывают и хорошие родители, живущие в гармонии с окружающим миром, готовые отдавать и действительно любить, которые благодарны ребенку за то, что им есть кого любить и о ком заботиться - но это только вопрос внутреннего мира человека, если ему настолько хорошо жить, что нет необходимости портить жизнь другим - он таким будет всегда, вне зависимости, есть у него дети или нет. 
Вообще, конечно, основной инстинкт человечества - отнюдь не тот, который демонстрировала героиня Шерон Стоун. Основной инстинкт - инстинкт власти, а секс - только средство его добиться. Для дальнейшей реализации власти - над партнером или уже ребенком.

----------


## Висельник

Забыл,как такой синдром называется...Синдром Заговора что ли...

----------


## Andrew

Я вот, что скажу...если мыслить логически то детей лучше сейчас не рожать, потомучто у нас мало времени для их воспитания, я считаю, что давать жизнь имеют право только очень высокообеспеченные люди...у которых много свободного времени...

----------


## Висельник

У высокообеспеченных людей тоже не сильно много времени.

----------


## Andrew

> У высокообеспеченных людей тоже не сильно много времени.


 Хм....Высокообеспеченная мать, сидит на шее у мужа и у неё есть свободное время.

----------


## Висельник

*Andrew*,ну если так,то да...Но такие часто не умеют воспитывать,вот в чем загвоздка...

----------


## Andrew

> *Andrew*,ну если так,то да...Но такие часто не умеют воспитывать,вот в чем загвоздка...


 Да обычно из семьи мажоров выростают всякие ИДИОТЫ....

Просто пойми, я не могу принять такую ответсвенность, рождение ребёнка...А хотел ли ребёнок рождаться?

Вот если взглянуть на Африку...Рождённые дети болеют дистрофией и пухнут от голода...
Африканцы это видят, но всё равно трахаются! Твари! Это животные, а не люди...НЕНАВИЖУ!!!!!!

----------


## Висельник

*Andrew*,ну,насчет первого утверждения можно поспорить,это которое



> Да обычно из семьи мажоров выростают всякие ИДИОТЫ....


 А насчет 



> Это животные, а не люди.


 -а чем человек вообще лучше животного?Мы все животные...

----------


## Andrew

> *Andrew*,ну,насчет первого утверждения можно поспорить,это которое
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Да обычно из семьи мажоров выростают всякие ИДИОТЫ....
> 			
> 		
> ...


 Животные не могут уходить в монастыри...совершать су...ну и многое другое. Хотя конечно сейчас живет много людей, которые практически не отличаются от животных...

----------


## Blackwinged

> Вот если взглянуть на Африку...Рождённые дети болеют дистрофией и пухнут от голода...
> Африканцы это видят, но всё равно трахаются! Твари! Это животные, а не люди...НЕНАВИЖУ!!!!!!


 Спидозные, алкаши, наркоман, бомжи - они тоже трахаются, тоже рожают, а живут в Расее.

----------


## Висельник

А то,что кто то уходит в монастыри или совершает самоубийство означает,что он лучше животного?

----------


## Andrew

> А то,что кто то уходит в монастыри или совершает самоубийство означает,что он лучше животного?


 Не не лучше...
Просто люди умеют мыслить духовно и их волнуют многие вопросы...Зачем я живу?В чом смысл? Что такое Любовь? и.т.д...

А животные только существуют и добывают пищу, ну и размножаются вот....

----------


## Висельник

И чем нам помогло то,что нас волнуют эти вопросы?

И не суть,что животных они не волнуют...И что духовно они не мыслят...Я бы тебе посоветовал книжку,если б помнил название и аффтара...В середине 20го века в Канаде был отстрел волков.Это якобы из за них катострофически упала популяция рогатых,лосей там и оленей.Так аффтара этой книги перед отстрелом послали этих волков изучить,и он выяснил много интересных фактов о волках...В частности то,что за уменьшение популяции виноваты только люди.Жаль только,что он то ли не успел рассказать,то ли его не послушали-отстрел,отлов и массовое убийство все равно произошло,и невероятно варварскими способами...

----------


## Andrew

> И чем нам помогло то,что нас волнуют эти вопросы?
> 
> И не суть,что животных они не волнуют...И что духовно они не мыслят...Я бы тебе посоветовал книжку,если б помнил название и аффтара...В середине 20го века в Канаде был отстрел волков.Это якобы из за них катострофически упала популяция рогатых,лосей там и оленей.Так аффтара этой книги перед отстрелом послали этих волков изучить,и он выяснил много интересных фактов о волках...В частности то,что за уменьшение популяции виноваты только люди.Жаль только,что он то ли не успел рассказать,то ли его не послушали-отстрел,отлов и массовое убийство все равно произошло,и невероятно варварскими способами...


 
 :cry: - когда читаешь вот такие вещи - понимаешь, что человек хуже чем животное :evil: ...Нельзя вмешиваться в природу...В природе все процессы протекают идеально.

Вот увидишь, человечество уничтожит себя...
Да и что говорить то? Один тот факт, что суицид набирает силу и мы сидим на СУ - Форуме это доказывает!

БЛ! я расстроился....

----------


## DeTaOO

> Я вот, что скажу...если мыслить логически то детей лучше сейчас не рожать, потомучто у нас мало времени для их воспитания, я считаю, что давать жизнь имеют право только очень высокообеспеченные люди...у которых много свободного времени...


 Абсолютно согласен.
А то что высокообеспеченные люди все имеют мало времени- не правда. Есть исключения. Только их мало.
Да и если создаеш жизнь, то будь добр, отложи(те) хотя бы деньги ребенку на весь период жизни. На случай своей смерти.
От пеленок, до окончания вуза крутого, и на 2-3 годика вперед для трудоустройства.

Это просто предусмотрительность. Инженеры же не зря не доверяют сами себе, и ставят зашитные системы, которые впринципе не должны никогда сработать. На всякий случай. Редукционные клапана и т.д.
Это я понимаю. Реализм. Логика- нельзя исключить возможность.

Вот только почему мы не исключаем возможность смерти кормильца(кормильцев) ? Лично для меня загадка.
Может у меня ограниченный кругозор, и нелогичное понятие ценности любви, может я не знаю что такое любовь. Возможно.
Я высказал просто свое мнение.  Конформистов не люблю.

----------


## bugfly

Я хочу детей, но мне нечего им дать! Я ещё сам не освоился в своей жизни в той мере, в какой хотел бы, а поэтому мои дети столкнутся с такими же сложностями, как и я, ведь я их воспитаю и они будут обладать теми же знаниями и представлениями, я бы этого не хотел, нет, не станут они заложниками нашего мира...
Может быть лет через сто у меня и получится всё понять и тогда :P ...

----------


## свобода

> когда читаешь вот такие вещи - понимаешь, что человек хуже чем животное


 Знаешь есть официально пять концепций происхождения человека и одна не официальная. (её не принимают во внимание, т.к. слишком много труда было положено на теорию эволюции обезьяна-человек). Так вот  теория зародилась то ли в Америке, то ли в Британии (я точно не помню) и она про то, что человек существовал гораздо дольше чем нам кажеться и что он непроизошёл от обезьяны. А как раз наоборот, это мы сейчас привращаемся в животных.(судя по некоторым людям это очень заметно) Теория конечно интересная, но где-то бредовая.




> Да и что говорить то? Один тот факт, что суицид набирает силу и мы сидим на СУ - Форуме это доказывает!


 Су.. это просто мода. Некоторые могут трепаться, гордится: "О посмотри скока у меня порезов и ля-ля-ля" Это как глянцевая мода: вот в этом сезоне круто жёлтая лакированная сумка. Ну все наповал будут с ними ходить. Вот в Японии моден су... Вот они и вперёд... Истинных людей таких меньшинство у которых действительно проблемы, они действительно не видят выхода, порой он им не нужен. Слово "депрессия" кстате тож модно говорить. У меня на работе каждая сотрудница приходит и говорит: "У меня депрессия, я ничего не хочу!" Господи и по таким мелочам... подумаешь, денег не хватает на платье... иди и подешевле купи. И не дай Бог ей узнать, что такое действительно сильные переживания. 




> Вот увидишь, человечество уничтожит себя...


 может морально, но не физически.

----------


## Andrew

"может морально, но не физически." - буду знать, что ядерная война уничтожает морально, а не физически...Кстати если даже человек уничтожает себя морально или кто то его так уничтожает, то этот человек уже сам начинает уничтожать себя физически...ВЫВОД МЫ ВСЕ СДОХНЕМ КАК ВИД, если не начнем ничего менять, тока чо то мы еще ничего не меняем...жаль...


"Су.. это просто мода."- МОДА ДЛЯ ЛОХОВ...


"мы сейчас привращаемся в животных" - не хуже чем в животных, животные все делают сбалансированно, а человек все жрёт и жрёт и все ему мало...

----------


## свобода

> "мы сейчас привращаемся в животных" - не хуже чем в животных, животные все делают сбалансированно, а человек все жрёт и жрёт и все ему мало...


 А мы никогда не умели довольствоваться тем, что у нас есть.




> "может морально, но не физически." - буду знать, что ядерная война уничтожает морально, а не физически


 Ну я не брала ядерный взрыв в расчёт...




> "Су.. это просто мода."- МОДА ДЛЯ ЛОХОВ...


 но их у нас ну очень много...

----------


## mors certa

> ну написали!!!Без обид.
> У кого из вас есть дети?
> У меня есть.Да,я родила их для себя.Да,я буду рожать ещё-у меня будет ровно столько детей,сколько я смогу зачать.
> Я дам им всё,что смогу.А дальше...отпущу.Суицид?Их судьба.Счастливая спокойная жизнь?Их судьба.Слава и признание?Их судьба!!
> Я даю старт.Я учу пользоваться крыльями(и горшком).Я учу летать(и падать).Если я умру завтра,мои дети всё равно смогут жить.
> Может,у вас у всех подряд были плохие родители.
> А у всех ли?
> Почему мои дети обязательно должны стать СУ?Моя мама-художница,а у меня в этом плане-руки из задницы растут.
> СУ не передаётся по наследству.Как и многое другое.
> ...


 ой, ой, как мне все это напоминает слова моей мамы.   :Smile:  
опять о себе думаем, да? вот так всегда. 
посмотрим, что вы будете говорить и думать через пять-десять-двадцать лет.   :Smile:

----------


## нетуменяника

Когда Его Величество Гормон размножения займется тобой вплотную, тебе "истинными ценностями" покажутся странные и нелогичные вещи...как рождение детей, в данной случае.

----------


## Mimi

> был бы как все, тупым позитивным бараном в розовых очках..


 а почему ты думаешь, что счастливые люди тупые? или только страдая можно называться человеком.. увы, тогда это не всем дано, это сложно.
такие люди, как ты их назвал тупыми баранами в розовых очках, просто проще смотрят на мир, и к счастью, не находятся там, где находимся мы, то есть на таких форумах и на таких темах..

----------


## MATARIEL

> или только страдая можно называться человеком.. увы, тогда это не всем дано, это сложно.


 А этот мир построен так что через страдания мы должны открыть путь ....(по Каббале) к творцу....ведь через страдания понимаешь насколько важны духовные ценности....Вобщем путь к наслаждению лежит через страдания.
А по теме...я не хочу и не хотел иметь детей...я властен над своими желаниями.... ну не всегда...но в основном :wink:

----------


## Lava

> не понимаю вообще откуда у людей это желание -- заводить детей...


 Чтоб было "кому подать стакан воды".

----------


## Lava

Кстати, версий бытия полно, какая из них верна?... Никто толком не знает.

----------


## Психоделика

сразу говорю, "многабукаф" не осилила, поэтому отпишу просто свое ИМХО:
чтобы воплотили все ет мечты которые родители сами не воплотил в жизнь
в психологической статье одной описывается случай когда мама буквально издевалась над дочкой заставляя ее играть на фортепьяно чутьли не 24 часа в сутки потому что сама хотела стать в свое время известнйо пианисткой.

----------


## нетуменяника

Я вот что еще подумал. Вот многие пишут, что мол разбогатею, ума наберусь, решу свои проблемы, вот тогда рожу и воспитаю супермегачеловека 21 века). Ну допустим. Вы то ума наберетесь...а ваша жена/муж? А что если вы будете воспитывать "как надо" а ваша вторая не лучшая половина " не правильно"?  Получается нужно вообще одному этим заниматься, чтобы оградить ребенка от влияния жены идиотки, которая будет превращать ребенка в жалкое подобие себя самой? (к примеру).  Получается фигня. Опять.

----------


## Чёрная Роза

> Т.е выши же родители это, если можно так выразиться,
> ваши хозяева, те, кто держат вас на "поводке" не пуская в небытие...
> Посути дела они обязуют вас жить с момента рождения, без вашего согласия.


  Хорошее сравнение. 




> Вот и собственно вопрос, почему нынче *ПОВИДАВШИЕ ЖИЗНЬ* рожают детей, Так почему же эту ошибку вы повторяете, рожаете детей ?
> .


  Вот у меня нет детей я и не хочу, как раз по этой причине. Не хочу чтоб мой ребёнок сказал мне однажды: Зачем ты меня родила, я ж не просил.

----------


## Black Angel

сама бывало в истерике, орала матери: зачем ты меня родила?! она молчала в ответ... а вот интересно, что я скажу своему ребенку, если он меня об этом когда-нибудь спросит...наверно тоже прийдется отмалчиваться...

----------


## MATARIEL

моя мать обо мне ничего даже не знает... да я и не задавался вопросом "зачем меня мать родила"... потому что считаю свою жизнь независимой от родителей... и не хочу ложить ответственость за свою жизнь на плечи матери... я это я и никто больше.. воть..)

----------


## kasiwagi

не хочу детей, потому что знаю, что это самый простой "выход" для людей, смирившихся с тем, что они неудачники, - жить далее для своих детей, а не для себя, надеясь (а иногда и требуя от них этого), что они будут лучше и проживут счастливые жизни.

----------


## NoE.K.

женскому полу всегда было присуще желание иметь детей

----------


## NEET

Хорошая темка, подниму-ка ее.
(Скорее всего повторюсь, т.к. все "ниасилил".)
Я считаю, что давать жизнь новому человеку можно только тогда, когда родитель сможет научить его пользоваться этой жизнью. Если же он сам не умеет, как почти всегда бывает, то о каком продолжении рода может идти речь? Имхо, такой горе-родитель поступает крайне эгоистично! Но что значит "уметь пользоваться жизнью"? Это значит знать ответ на вопросы "зачем жить" или "как прожить свою жизнь так, чтобы от нее была несомненная польза". Поэтому пока не научусь, у меня детей точно не будет.

----------


## max1111

Действительно, зачем рожать ребенка в мир, в котором подчас не хватает детских садов, в котором есть это страшное слово ШКОЛА, где каждому человечку необходимо отсидеть лет -надцать, И даже с хорошим образованием перспектива - работа до конца жизни винтиком в машинке, называемой технократическая цивилизация...
А также угроза экологической катастрофы, мирового голода, взаимоубийства...
Да-а...
Если бы каждый человек переключился с задачи "как сделать себя счастливым" на задачу "как мне сделать счастливыми всех вокруг себя"...
Ведь каждому из нас в этом мире положено реализовать свои способности и получить максимальное наслаждение! Именно от ОТДАЧИ ДРУГИМ, а не в СЕБЯ!
Надеюсь, человечество придёт к этому, хотя бы путём страданий.

ЗЫ: Цель всех страданий, чтобы родиться

----------


## sha8471

оооочень интересная тема. мне вот через 2 месяца 30, а детей заводить не собираюсь. впрочем как и жениться=) и я не понимаю зачем нынешняя молодежь детей рожает. молодым родителям дать им ничего не получится. у меня на работе есть коллега. 24 года. недавно у него родился второй ребенок. по парню сразу видно - счастлив. но что то мне подсказывает, что он не представляет, что его ждет впереди.

----------


## NEET

Даже если получится дать почти все, о чем можно только мечтать, это не отменяет того факта, что человек должен мучиться (хотябы от тех же болезней, потерь, чувства собственной несовершенности, смертности и т.д. и т.п.). И почему-то отношение хорошего к плохому в жизни как правило значительно меньше единицы.
А иметь детей - это не так уж плохо: наблюдать за их развитием может быть довольно интересным и забавным занятием(особенно когда им около 3-7 лет), - но обрекать на обязательные бессмысленные муки... Это чистейшей воды эгоизм.((

----------


## Alies

Не знаю может мой ответ кому то покажется глупым,но...я родила своего ребенка потому,что я его люблю.Потому,что знала что ни я ни мой избранник не будем пытаться сделать из него себя,у ребенка свой "путь" отличный от нашего, мы будем для него не только родителями,но и надеюсь хорошими друзьями,которые его никогда не предадут и с которыми можно будет поговорить по душам.Потому,что мы хотели что бы был НАШ сын ,который будет умнее,добрее,"светлее" нас.Я не хочу "ограждать" его абсолютно от всех преград,у каждого должны быть свои "шишки",но постараюсь смягчить эти удары "жизни" ,что бы он не потерял веры в людей и в жизнь как я.Хочу,что бы мы-его родители,и наш дом стали для него "тихой заводью" самым родным и спокойным  местом в которое можно будет вернуться после любой жизненной бури,где можно будет найти тепло и понимание.Такое место создали для меня мои родители и такое место я хочу создать для своего сына.Что бы он во время всей своей жизни мог нести свет своей души и любовь сквозь мрак нашего бытия для других людей,что бы мир становился хотя бы немного светлее для всех окружающих.И пусть он еще маленький и бед вокруг немеряно было и будет...но насколько же светлее и теплее становится на душе когда я вижу его сияющие голубые глаза и улыбку, и  говорит "я люблю тебя мама"

----------


## Дима_

Хороший вопрос! Если известно, что у ребенка вряд ли будет хорошая жизнь, то значит его жизнь - это мучения, он рожден для мучений. Зачем это? Может стоит появляться только для счастья? Он сам будет мучиться и завидовать тому у кого жизнь более шоколадная.

----------


## Дима_

Многие рожают для того, чтоб использовать ребенка для удовлетоврения своих сексуальных потребностей.

----------


## Aleks

> Многие рожают для того, чтоб использовать ребенка для удовлетоврения своих сексуальных потребностей.


 Прям таки многие? :EEK!:

----------


## Дима_

Многие папы. Мамы тоже.

----------


## bauua

Тут большое количество людей относятся с ненавистью к собственным родителям. Хочется надеятся что вы хорошенько подумаете и не повторите чужих ошибок.

----------


## Дима_

Они относятся к ним с ненавистью не потому что они педофилы!
Если папа живет с маленькой дочкой или сыном и больше нет никого, то как папе себя сдерживать?
Что плохого в педофилии? Объясните дураку!

----------


## огрызок тепла

> Они относятся к ним с ненавистью не потому что они педофилы!
> Если папа живет с маленькой дочкой или сыном и больше нет никого, то как папе себя сдерживать?
> Что плохого в педофилии? Объясните дураку!


 в смысле?
нет ничего плохого, чтобы трахать детей, так?
уберите ЭТО с форума, пожалуйста

----------


## Света

> Они относятся к ним с ненавистью не потому что они педофилы!
> Если папа живет с маленькой дочкой или сыном и больше нет никого, то как папе себя сдерживать?
> Что плохого в педофилии? Объясните дураку!


 объясню.
причем охотно.
а если, не дай боже, личная встреча будет, и еще раз объясню - но по-другому немного.
плохое в педофилии то, что некоторые дети выживают.
а не осознав в нежном и юном возрасте всей той мерзости и гадости, переносят это во взрослую жизнь.
как следствие - комплексы, страхи, фобии, ночные кошмары - от которых хочется дется хоть куда-то, но только лишь бы больше не видеть глаз, не ощущать тех гадких рук, которые тискали и поучительно_принудительно направляли.
а еще - вечный страх увидеть ТЕ САМЫЕ  глаза... страх перед теми, у кого ХОТЯ БЫ НЕМНОГО  голос похож на ТОТ САМЫЙ голос - из ночных кошмаров.
когда в двадцать лет просыпаешься в мокрой кровати, от того, что ЭТО опять приснилось - это страшно.
когда любимый человек смотрит взглядом ТОГО САМОГО ублюдка - это еще страшнее.
когда за любым углом тебе мерещатся эти волосы, эта улыбка, эта похоть в глазах - хочется нестись куда глаза глядят, не разбирая дороги.
когда в панике ждешь времени похода в магазин и боишься наткнуться на ТОГО человека...
но страшнее всего - наткнуться.
когда уже все, вроде, забыто. и сердечко не дает сигналов к инфаркту, когда жизнь налаживается - наткнуться на эту мразь.
вот это плохо в педофилии.
понимаешь??????????????????????
это низко и подло - ребенок ничего не может противопоставить взрослому, здоровенному (по сравнению с ним) и вроде как надежному человеку....
это скотство...
это больно и тяжело пережить...
поэтому лучше добейте...
я не прошу перестать-все равно не перестанете же...
просто тогда добейте....
даже если жалко-добейте и не говорите красивых слов-вас все равно не поймут...но запомнят...и будут помнить в миллиарды раз сильнее, чем любую любовь в своей жизни...
добивайте, ладно?...

----------


## Дима_

Я пошутил, а тут всерьёз восприняли!
А если дело на то пошло, то лучше педофилу себя добить. Будет лучше и для него, и для окружающих.

----------


## Злой_гений

Я, конечно, всю тему не прочитала, но...Думаю женщины рожают из-за буйства в гормонов в организме, который заставляет умиляться улыбающемуся детенышу, ведь сам процесс беременности и родов весьма неприятный,болезненный и может нести серьезные последствия для организма.С другой стороны причина может быть в ощущении пустоты и желании её заполнить.Да и кому-то этот мир видится не таким уж и ужасным, как нам :Smile:

----------


## огрызок тепла

я таких шуток не понимаю. так не шутят.

----------


## Дима_

Вообще, я просто спросил "Почему педофилия это плохо?". Если б педофилы понимали что это плохо и они не правы, то они бы это не делали. Но они считают, что только они правы. Почему то Света подумала что я трахаю детей, с чего она это взяла, непонятно. Ну а когда каждый считает что только он прав, теряется грань между моральным и аморальным. Это относится ко всему, что написано в УК. То, что там написано, является истиной, так?
Ещё один важный момент. Когда говорят "это плохо" надо уточнять для кого плохо, а для кого хорошо! Вот США бомбили Югославию, им хорошо было и они правы были, их правда победила.

----------


## Aleks

> Но они считают, что только они правы.


 А может они не считают, что правы?

----------


## Дима_

> А может они не считают, что правы?


 Зачем тогда это делают?
Петтинг тоже отрицательно на детскую психику влияет? Что с ними можно делать? Только смотреть на них? Трогать вообще нельзя, даже за ладошку?
Если ребёнку никакой боли не наносится (добрый педофил попался), а может быть ребёнку даже нравиться - это тоже плохо?

----------


## Aleks

> Зачем тогда это делают?


 Желания сильнее нравственности.




> Что с ними можно делать?


 С чужими - ничего. Своих таким людям лучше тоже не заводить.

----------


## Света

> Вообще, я просто спросил "Почему педофилия это плохо?". Если б педофилы понимали что это плохо и они не правы, то они бы это не делали. Но они считают, что только они правы. Почему то Света подумала что я трахаю детей, с чего она это взяла, непонятно. Ну а когда каждый считает что только он прав, теряется грань между моральным и аморальным. Это относится ко всему, что написано в УК. То, что там написано, является истиной, так?
> Ещё один важный момент. Когда говорят "это плохо" надо уточнять для кого плохо, а для кого хорошо! Вот США бомбили Югославию, им хорошо было и они правы были, их правда победила.


 
извините, просто в тему как-то попало...
старые переживания, детские воспоминания...
извините, коли обидела.

----------


## Дима_

Это я просто думаю чем мне в будущем заниматься. Я вроде понял, почему не надо этим заниматься!  А если начну, то 3 концовки - или грохнут, или посадят, или свихнусь?
Насчёт добивания. Я только комара и муху могу убить. но не более. Ранимость не позволит. Также мне кажется, что если педофил убьёт ребенка, то для него это будет как если он себе руку отрежет, потому что педофил и ребенок как одно целое получается для педофила. Противоречие получается - зачем педофилу убивать то, чем он пользуется? 
[QUOTE=Света;70864старые переживания, детские воспоминания...[/QUOTE] А можете рассказать подробнее?

----------


## Дима_

Это я просто думаю чем мне в будущем заниматься. Я вроде понял, почему не надо этим заниматься!  А если начну, то 3 концовки - или грохнут, или посадят, или свихнусь?
Насчёт добивания. Я только комара и муху могу убить. но не более. Ранимость не позволит. Также мне кажется, что если педофил убьёт ребенка, то для него это будет как если он себе руку отрежет, потому что педофил и ребенок как одно целое получается для педофила. Противоречие получается - зачем педофилу убивать то, чем он пользуется?



> старые переживания, детские воспоминания...


 А можете рассказать подробнее?



> С чужими - ничего. .


 А дети из детдома кому принадлежат? Они чужие? 



> Вот это плохо в педофилии.


 Так для ребенка плохо, а для педофила хорошо!



> я не прошу перестать-все равно не перестанете же...


 Перестать можно. но на чём тогда сексуальное напряжение снимать?

----------


## огрызок тепла

складывается впечатление, что дима на самом деле жертва педофила. и теперь чтоб как-то  избавиться от чувства  ущербности пытается убедить нас, что в педофилии ничего страшного нет и вообще все нормально.
нет ничего нормального в педофилии.  что значит на чем напряжение снимать?дети это  ЧТО?  купи себе резиновую бабу. иди сними себе кого-нибудь. но не ребенка же!

----------


## Aleks

> А дети из детдома кому принадлежат? Они чужие? Я тут думаю, может мне воспитателем пойти поработать с сентября?


 Не воспитателям. Закатай губу.



> Так для ребенка плохо, а для педофила хорошо!


 Посадят педофила в тюрьму. Для педофила - плохо, а для общества - хорошо.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shved

мои родители - уроды. они не смели иметь детей.

из-за них я тоже урод

----------


## Unity

> мои родители - уроды. они не смели иметь детей.
> Из-за них я тоже урод


 Думала об этом сотни, если не тысячи раз!  :Smile:  Генетика, наследственность, предрасположенность, психологический фактор в зачатии (ведь поговаривают, дети, которых родители в действительности Не желали и Не планировали, вырастают ущербными (физически и/или психологически) и практически 100%-но заканчивают СУ)!.. Но что с того? Быть может, Не предки, но Сами Мы повинны в своём ненавистном уродстве? Известны ведь случаи, когда у малопривлекательных людей рождались прекрасные дети-фотомодели и наоборот, – у пары "ангелов во плоти" – жуткие во всех отношениях чада. Другой пример, – братья и сёстры – один из детей может быть «ангелом», другая, – чудовищем… Всё в этом вопросе так сложно… Возможно, наследственность, – не первая скрипка в феномене создания облика нового человеческого существа. 
Безусловно, «неформатным» людям вообще не стоит иметь детей, – ведь где гарантия, что они впоследствии не возненавидят себя, своих предков, общество, целый мир? А там и до СУ недалеко… Однако проблема в ином, – виноваты ли предки? Или же Мы сами?.. 
P.S. Быть может, согласно концепции кармы, – гротескный наш облик – Расплата, Страшная Месть за прошлые прегрешения…

----------


## Unity

> мои родители - уроды. они не смели иметь детей.
> Из-за них я тоже урод


 Думала об этом сотни, если не тысячи раз!  :Smile:  Генетика, наследственность, предрасположенность, психологический фактор в зачатии (ведь поговаривают, дети, которых родители в действительности Не желали и Не планировали, вырастают ущербными (физически и/или психологически) и практически 100%-но заканчивают СУ)!.. Но что с того? Быть может, Не предки, но Сами Мы повинны в своём ненавистном уродстве? Известны ведь случаи, когда у малопривлекательных людей рождались прекрасные дети-фотомодели и наоборот, – у пары "ангелов во плоти" – жуткие во всех отношениях чада. Другой пример, – братья и сёстры – один из детей может быть «ангелом», другая, – чудовищем… Всё в этом вопросе так сложно… Возможно, наследственность, – не первая скрипка в феномене создания облика нового человеческого существа.

----------


## Unity

Безусловно, «неформатным» людям вообще не стоит иметь детей, – ведь где гарантия, что они впоследствии не возненавидят себя, своих предков, общество, целый мир? А там и до СУ недалеко… Однако проблема в ином, – виноваты ли предки? Или же Мы сами?..  :Confused: 
P.S. Быть может, согласно концепции кармы, – гротескный наш облик – Расплата, Страшная Месть за прошлые прегрешения…  :Big Grin:

----------


## Дима_

Удалите пожалуйста бред, который написан с 104 по 122 посты!

----------


## [email protected]

Очень многие заводят детей, даже не понимая, какая это ответственность. А случаи без предохранения и с залетом это вообще придурки, у которых только плоть чешется и пох*й на что будет. Или маленькая 17 летняя девочка влюблена в мальчика безумно и считает, что если у нее от него будут дети, то он ее не бросит и после полового акта собирает сперму и в ванной делает нехитрые магипуляции, либо портит сам кондом. А потом мальчик еще больше этого испугается и девочку на километр себе не подпустит. Девочка дура - сломанная жизнь, кому она будет нужна? А ребенку то за что это?
А если и семья еще и не обеспеченная, родители не потянут, что зачастую встречается, то еще один самоубийца. Либо девочка, либо ее ребенок, когда вырастет, либо оба сразу в петлю.

----------


## Дима_

Ребенок может в детдоме выжить и вырости, если родители не в состоянии прокормить!

----------


## Unity

> Ребенок может в детдоме выжить и вырости, если родители не в состоянии прокормить!


 Человек из детдома, – человек без детства, потенциальный преступник, по-моему, наблюдающий всю свою жизнь дурные примеры в лице своих недалёких родителей, более агрессивных и анархичных сверстников, зачастую сбегающих, возвращаемых сотрудниками социальных служб, с детства страдающих хроническими заболеваниями, увлекающимися алкоголем и токсическими/наркотическими веществами (потому зачастую присутствуют требования употреблять «за компанию»). А что ожидает девчонку с детдома??? Ответьте мне, что? Нормальная, здоровая жизнь в новой, светлой, прекрасной квартире в центре города, в пору дарованной государством???  :Big Grin: 
P.S. Наш мир, – уже ад, нет даже необходимости умирать – кажется, мы уже на первом кругу преисподней…  :Frown:

----------


## Дима_

Вы считаете что лучше смерть, чем детдом? Если это нормальный детдом, там условия для детства есть!
Девчонкам проще, чем парням! Ей главное повиснуть на ком-нибудь.
P.S. Как будто даже если девочка не из детдома, и есть у неё своя или квартира родителей, её будет ожидать светлое будушее!

----------


## Unity

> Вы считаете что лучше смерть, чем детдом? Если это нормальный детдом, там условия для детства есть!


 Sorry, но где Вы видели в СНГ «нормальный» детдом? В новостях когда-то показывали детдом-поселение семейного тира где-то в лесу, – с комфортабельными коттеджами, с «наёмными» мамами, воспитавшими некогда своих детей и жаждущих помочь теперь сиротам. Если не ошибаюсь, подобный объект в РФ только один! Остальные же подобны некой тюрьме для несовершеннолетних, некому чёрному американскому гетто, – не зря же дети постоянно сбегают из них, предпочитая голод и холод стенам «государственного учреждения»… 



> Девчонкам проще, чем парням! Ей главное повиснуть на ком-нибудь.


 Величайшее заблуждение, сэр! Элементарное чувство человеческого достоинства не позволит юной леди «вешаться» на кого-либо! Сиротство не повод низводить себя до уровня вещи, продающейся, покупающейся, сдающейся в аренду… 



> P.S. Как будто даже если девочка не из детдома, и есть у неё своя или квартира родителей, её будет ожидать светлое будушее!


 То-то же! Вообще складывается впечатление, что в нашей стране, – дети – враги старшего поколения…

----------


## Дима_

-----------------------------------------------

----------


## Дима_

Так значит я педофил, раз у меня половое влечение к детям? Как лечиться?

----------


## смертник

> Так значит я педофил, раз у меня половое влечение к детям? Как лечиться?


 к психиатру сходи

----------


## Shamal

По моему мнению так в основном для себя.. Покрайней мере, мать моя говорит что её переполняла любовь и нада было её кому то отдавать.

----------


## Побывавший там

Любовь, Доброта, Милосердие! итд.  Так все устроенно!!! Мы должны научится жить только этими чуствами, а не выплескивать негативные эмоции во вселенную! Вся жизнь бумеранг, что мы сеем  то и получаем в разных  ипостасях, все это работает как часики! Человек должен растить свой дух. Карму мы выбираем сами, терпение вознаграждается! Поверьте, все не просто так!

P.S  Я не хожу в церковь, не принадлежу ни каким то обществам и тем более сектам.

----------


## Unity

> Любовь, Доброта, Милосердие! итд.  Так все устроенно!!! Мы должны научится жить только этими чуствами, а не выплескивать негативные эмоции во вселенную! Вся жизнь бумеранг, что мы сеем  то и получаем в разных  ипостасях, все это работает как часики! Человек должен растить свой дух. Карму мы выбираем сами, терпение вознаграждается! Поверьте, все не просто так!
> P.S  Я не хожу в церковь, не принадлежу ни каким то обществам и тем более сектам.


 Всецело поддерживаю подобный подход аки ма-а-аленький индивид, безликая частица миллиардного общества, – но кто поверит в это ещё???  :Smile:  К подобному «благостному» мироощущению нужно ведь предумышленно подходить долгие годы, – а многих ли Здесь волнует вопрос самосовершенствования, – не «личностного», но Сущностного, Духовного?  :Big Grin:  Похоже, Все Здесь погрязли в помыслах, снах, философиях, играх разума, всяческих заблуждениях, не соприкасающихся с истиной, – и само по себе всё это кошмарное сновидение вряд ли когда-либо перемениться… Ну не интересует людей всеобщее благо, – им личную выгоду подавай! В любовь здесь не верят (я в шоке)… Милосердие нынче «немодно»… Люди не понимают, – зачем всё это «нужно»… Ситуация, – пат, как по мне…  :Frown:  «Кричи с крыши», согласно новозаветной рекомендации, подавай личный пример, – всё равно никто не поверит, что благо таки существует, что жизнь может быть Не Напрасной. Dead end, тупик…

----------


## Дима_

Мне бы щас хотелось стать маленькой девочкой, у которой есть счастливое детство, любящий папа, читающий сказки перед сном, уделяя дочке максимум внимания, особенно в выходные, дарящий на дни рождения удивительные подарки, все игрушки которые она хочет, а не те, на которые есть деньги. Если мама есть, то чтоб у них всегда была гармония и мир.

----------


## Unity

> Мне бы щас хотелось стать маленькой девочкой, у которой есть счастливое детство, любящий папа, читающий сказки перед сном, уделяя дочке максимум внимания, особенно в выходные, дарящий на дни рождения удивительные подарки, все игрушки которые она хочет, а не те, на которые есть деньги. Если мама есть, то чтоб у них всегда была гармония и мир.


 Это невозможно, – но можно всё же попытаться стать вот таким Идеальным Отцом – для своей дочери, – либо удочерённой малышки (если вдруг Ваша наследственность "настойчиво не рекомендует" обзаводиться своими потомками).  :Smile:  Не для того ли все мы и рождаемся, – дабы учиться на своём опыте, ошибках наших родителей и прочих старших предшественников, дабы учитывать и исправлять их просчёты, дабы «…сказку сделать былью», претворять мечты в явь. 
P.S. Только сильно вот сомневаюсь, что детям вообще необходимы родители, пропадающие весь день на каких-то рабских работах, – ребёнку необходимо внимание и живое присутствие близких на протяжении всего дня, что достижимо лишь в сельской местности.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Дети горожан, – потенциальные СУ – и не случайно, – ведь с самой колыбели их ждёт одиночество, ибо родители, видите ли, «на работе», им некогда поговорить, приласкать… Они приходят усталыми, им некогда быть Родителями, – они лишь «кормильцы»…  :Frown:

----------

